# tail mark gene



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I try to breed tail mark indian fantail, I am on the right direction, but not there yet, as some still have white feather on their tail or the tail feather is white with a shade of black.

however, one of my pair which I do not think carry any tail mark gene kinda surprised me. The cock is pure white, the hen is white with a few red feather on the wing, I think she is a under mark saddle.

so far they had two round of chicks, however only one chick survived in each round. these two chick although have a few tiny red feather on their back, both show tail mark, the first one has totally blue tail, the second one have black tail.

I think I just get lucky, they just look like tail mark, but not true tail mark... as I remember when I was teenager, my dad keep white homers, we had similar chicks as well, as the parents are not pure white, so sometimes they have chicks with black tail, sometimes have red on the wings etc, totally random.

what do u guys think?


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

A colored tail is default. The rest of the pigeon being white, those are the mutant genes.
White tail in my experience is recessive.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

A couple decades ago I had a pair of mixed garden type fantails. The hen was almost pure black (a couple white feathers on rump), the cock was a blue grizzled and pied. Those two produced almost every color imaginable......I got solids whites, mostly whites with a few black feathers, mostly whites with a few blue feathers, blue, blue grizzles, and one body mark (mostly black with a white tail) and one tailmark (moslty white with I think a blue tail). I know this does not answer your question but good luck with your taimarks!!


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

thanks, what I mean is, a bird looks like tail mark may not be a true tail breed for tail mark, it may just be lucky looks like tail mark. so their chicks will be just white colour with some black here or there.

a true tail mark will always breed tail mark chicks.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

dingweding said:


> a true tail mark will always breed tail mark chicks.


No. Either the gene is dominant, and it could be heterozygous. Or it is recessive and the other parent's genes could trump it.


----------

